# RCD-510 and RNS-510 Replacement Options



## egoodnoe (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm looking to remove the *POS* stock head unit in my 2014 Sportwagen and put in an aftermarket replacement. There are tons of options in a wide range of prices that all have:

-nav
-bluetooth
-back-up camera input
-steering wheel controls
-aux in
-etc.

I'm looking for input from folks who have replaced their stock units.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you seen this radio? Specifically designed to look OEM in VW's
http://kenwood.factoryoutletstore.com/details/96929/kenwood-dnx719vhd.html?category_id=53531


----------



## iammarkanthony (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a Pioneer AVH-X8500BHS in my TDI. It doesn't come with nav, but the middle can be added. I mirror my Note 3 with AppRadio Unchained and just use Google Maps or Scout.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarkanthony (Nov 5, 2012)

Module*

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## michail77 (Oct 4, 2009)

rcprato said:


> Have you seen this radio? Specifically designed to look OEM in VW's
> http://kenwood.factoryoutletstore.com/details/96929/kenwood-dnx719vhd.html?category_id=53531


That looks like it has nice features but still looks aftermarket. It might be silly but the blue button lighting is what turned me off to the unit. 

How does the MDF navigation screen compare to the RNS?


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

This is what I will be replacing whatever radio comes with my 14' Passat TDI. I'm hoping to sell the RNS510 very quickly to fund this radio below.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DNX691H/Kenwood-Excelon-DNX691HD.html?tp=20212


----------



## egoodnoe (Apr 24, 2014)

*NX404 Installed*



egoodnoe said:


> I'm looking to remove the *POS* stock head unit in my 2014 Sportwagen and put in an aftermarket replacement. There are tons of options in a wide range of prices that all have:
> 
> -nav
> -bluetooth
> ...


Here's what I installed:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6967884-2014-JSW-Head-Unit-Replacement

Results:

works beautifully:

- steering wheel controls work (volume, track, end call), no impact to right side controls on steering wheel
- RVC even clearer than the OEM display but seems to be smaller viewing angle (still OEM camera but using a aftermarket adapter to connect to NX404
- MFD just shows "Audio" on the stereo screen but no other impact
- lost use of AUX and MFI but that was expected


----------



## egoodnoe (Apr 24, 2014)

*Pricing*



coowhip said:


> This is what I will be replacing whatever radio comes with my 14' Passat TDI. I'm hoping to sell the RNS510 very quickly to fund this radio below.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DNX691H/Kenwood-Excelon-DNX691HD.html?tp=20212


Be sure to check out Sonic Electronix (www.sonicelectronix.com/) and prices on Amazon. I got my NX404 for $350 (on Amazon) less than the Crutchfield price!


----------

